# Funny threads



## gamerman4

I was reading through some threads on the forum and figured that some were really funny. Here are a couple I know of. 

(prolly the funniest thread ever)
http://www.computerforum.com/37360-price-performance.html 

Funny
http://www.computerforum.com/38334-fx5200-slower-than-previous-card.html

Any other funny threads here anyone can find? I'm not really talking about off-topic joke threads but threads that show the stupidity of some people and how funny it is.


----------



## Motoxrdude

gamerman4 said:


> I was reading through some threads on the forum and figured that some were really funny. Here are a couple I know of.
> 
> (prolly the funniest thread ever)
> http://www.computerforum.com/37360-price-performance.html
> 
> Funny
> http://www.computerforum.com/38334-fx5200-slower-than-previous-card.html
> 
> Any other funny threads here anyone can find? I'm not really talking about off-topic joke threads but threads that show the stupidity of some people and how funny it is.


Haha, that was funny. Its funny how people like DOOM when they get owned, they don't even reply to the post and just say they are more "mature". Haha, funny stuff.


----------

